
Man being fired brings emotional support clown to meeting - aazaa
https://nypost.com/2019/09/13/man-being-fired-brings-emotional-support-clown-to-meeting/
======
henrygrew
Doesn't take away the pain of being fired, perhaps he should have saved the
$200 for a rainy day.

------
Madmallard
My screen is being rampaged by ads I must close this site. Please don't reward
this type of website behavior.

~~~
RandomBacon
I highly recommend Firefox with the uBlock Origin add-on.

